# Mendelssohn: Symphonic Works



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

The only works by Mendelssohn I am familiar with so far are his Octet (Op. 20), Quintet (Op. 87), Ein Sommernachtstraum, his masterpiece violin concerto, and just one version of his #4 "Italian" Symphony (Charles Dutoit/Montreal Symphony/Kyung Wha Chung). All outstanding works and I love Dutoit's interpretations with Chung and the MSO.

That said, I'd really like to dive into some more of his symphonic works but don't know which version(s) would be good places to start. I'm thinking I'd like to start with his symphony number 5 (and perhaps 3?), but I am open to persuasion. I'd also really like to hear another version of his 4th symphony besides Dutoit's. I gather Karajan, Colin Davis and Abbado have also been at the helm of some fine readings.

Any thoughts?... suggestions?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

If you like 4, you should love 3 as well. I've got the album below which is highly regarded and I've always enjoyed it very much. Mendelssohn's 3rd symphony was the first one I became familiar with after hearing it on the radio and being taken aback.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems that you have a more than adequate discovery path in mind already.

I wholeheartedly recommend the 3rd, the "Scottish". I feel that it is not only his magnum opus, but one of the more remarkable symphonic achievements of the romantic period.

You can't go wrong with Bernstein:






I'm also a fan of a lesser known recording by Zinman with the Rochester Philarmonic.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dohnanyi 



 or Munch (fast! 



) would be my recommendations in the 3rd, also before the famous Peter Maag version, which does have its moments though.

Definitely try "_The Hebrides_" too. In spite of cases of a lack of integrated playing, Atzmon has always been my favourite there - engaged string playing and good effects of bird calls etc. 



 (distant sound in this you-t version, not in the original)


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I forgot to add "The Hebrides" to the list of the Mendelssohn I have heard but with this, again, I only have one version: Dutoit's.

Skilmarilion: it sounds like his Symphony #3 is one I really need to check out. That you consider it his magnum opus is compelling indeed. Also a J.R.R. Tolkien fan, I presume? I have been eye balling the Karajan mentioned above as well... might have to take the plunge there since it has both the 3rd and 4th. I will consider Bernstein and Zinman as well.

Thanks fellers!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like the set by Claudio Abbado (rest in peace) and the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the recordings by Abbado, same as cosmos


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Try this as well. You won't regret.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Masur's orchestral stuff is great. Much better than Abbado's bland performances. Munch, Wand, Bernstein NY, all great. The string symphonies are worth investigating too.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Will do, GioCar. Thx!


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

bigshot said:


> Masur's orchestral stuff is great. Much better than Abbado's bland performances. Munch, Wand, Bernstein NY, all great. The string symphonies are worth investigating too.


Abbado's bland performances, huh? I don't know about Abbado's performances of the 2nd, 3rd or 5th, but this afternoon I did sample some snippets of his version of Felix's Symphony 4 and, I have to say, I did find the little I heard to be more than a bit on the bland side. However, these were only brief edits from each of the movements which probably only account for 3% of the entire body of music, so I'm hesitant to use that as a basis on which to form a final opinion of or taste for the entire body of work... but if those fragments are any indication of what the rest is like, bland would seem as good a descriptive as any. And that's coming from someone who really likes a good portion of Claudio's output.

_"Curiouser and curiouser!" Cried Alice (she was so much surprised, that for the moment she quite forgot how to speak good English). _


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will abstain since I find Mendelssohn's chamber music much more appealing than his symphonies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

I actually bought a version of the album Dustin posted that also comes with the Hebrides. Highly recommended. I love that and those two symphonies, as well as all of his concertos, but I haven't gotten around to Elijah or Symphonies 1/2/5 yet... In fact, I haven't heard much mention of the first two symphonies...what's the consensus?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

EDaddy said:


> Skilmarilion: it sounds like his Symphony #3 is one I really need to check out. That you consider it his magnum opus is compelling indeed.


And I will happily second Skilmarillion's opinion: of all Mendelssohn's works, at least the ones I know, the Scottish symphony stands out. I have known it since childhood, and never got tired of it, even after outgrowing most of Beethoven's work.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

EDaddy said:


> Abbado's bland performances, huh?


Did he record these more than once? I'm referring the recordings on DGG specifically.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s an early Decca Abbado 3rd + 4th at least, which I had once.

They mention several here:
http://www.allmusic.com/album/mendelssohn-symphonies-nos-3-scottish-4-italian-mw0001866261


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Symphony #3, "Scottish," Mendelssohn's greatest orchestral work. Finest performance ever recorded: Peter Maag with the London Symphony Orchestra. Pure magic! As if the music were being created on the spot. Maag recorded the work twice more and all are good but differ somewhat. The first, with the LSO, will never be surpassed. GET IT. (Other Mendelssohn works conducted by Maag are also outstanding, by the way.)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The String Symphonies are wonderful. Brilliant Classics licensed the Lev Markiz recordings from BIS which are particularly good performances and recordings.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

#3 ––––––––––––– definitely #3


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

He also had 12 string symphonies which sound fine to me.


----------



## severance68 (Mar 12, 2016)

Was thinking of getting Charles Munch's versions of Symphonies 3-5.










Also, does anyone know if his No. 3 sounds like the version from this 1959 television broadcast? Some of the YouTube comments indicate that he takes things a bit fast. I wouldn't necessarily mind, but just wonder if the tempo is typical.


----------

